
The Odds of Airborne Terror - dannyr
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/12/odds-of-airborne-terror.html
======
blahedo
It's important to remember that basically nothing has a zero probability and
anything that's happened once has some likelihood of happening again---you can
decrease the probability but you can't eliminate the possibility. At that
point, it's a cost-benefit analysis problem (and a resource management
problem). However, whether you're talking about air terrorism or health care
or child education or anything else, it's often hard to convince a general
population of this... and it often ends up seeming like you're trying to throw
someone under the bus if you even try. _sigh_

